# Symbols of houses.



## Telëlambe (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey Guys, just wondering if any of you had pictures of the symbols of the houses of the elves, thought it would make a great tatoo. i was wondering, as a fingolfinorian, if i could get the badge of his house alone and not one of finwe which would relate him it to feanor. Not a big fan, oh and can anyone tell me how to put the accents above letters, (so 'turin' sounds like 'toorin' ect.) i did have a list but i lost it. 

cheers.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Apr 23, 2005)

Try this  site.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Apr 26, 2005)

Or, try the book: _J.R.R. Tolkien, Artist & Illustrator_ by Hammond and Scull. If I remember correctly, there are some of Tolkien's sketches of the the badges of the houses.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 27, 2005)

Great site Ithrynluin. Some really cool emblems there especially Beren's, really funky coulours.


----------

